
Show HN: ListenLater.fm – A read-it-later service for your ears - FemmeAndroid
https://www.listenlater.fm/
======
FemmeAndroid
ListenLater.fm works like this:

1\. Send articles, stories, and essays to ListenLater.fm.

2\. We'll turn them into a spoken audio podcast just for you.

3\. Listen in your podcast player whenever you want.

You can send articles via browser extensions, email, and bookmarklet.

I've been using this for a few months, and I love it. Over the past few years,
I've found myself with less time to read, and I've found myself quickly
skimming more HackerNews headlines thinking "I should read that," but never
actually reading them.

I've tried every read-it-later service out there, but they always end up being
another dumping ground for articles I'll never get to. With ListenLater.fm,
I'm able to put articles I don't have time to read directly into my podcast
app. I already make time for podcasts, and I look forward to finding new
things to listen to in Overcast (my podcast player of choice.)

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!

